# STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS OUR OFFICAL NEW TOPIC FOR INFO,QUOTES,ETC THE OLD TOPIC 
"FITTINGS,CHECKS,SLOWDOWNS,ETC" AND ITS PRICING ARE NO LONGER VALID.


CURRENT PRODUCTS WE CARRY...

FITTINGS
-STEEL
-STRAIGHT THREAD BOSS O -RING
-BRASS
-BRASS COMPRESSION
-STAINLESS STEEL
-MALLEABLE 
-NICKEL PLATED BRASS PUSH TO CONNECT
-FLARELESS
-METRIC AND BSP ADAPTERS
-INSTRUMENTATION FITTINGS
-LIVE HYDRAULIC SWIVELS
-QUICK DISCONNECT FITTINGS
-GAGEPORT FITTINGS
-FLANGE ADAPTORS

HOSE
-PARKER HYDRAULIC HOSE
-GOODYEAR HYDRAULIC HOSE
-PRESSURE WASHER HOSE
-300PSI PUSHLOCK HOSE
-AIR AND WATER HOSE
-STAINLESS STEEL

HYDRAULIC TUBING
-STEEL (WELDED AND SEAMLESS)
-STAINLESS STEEL (WELDED AND SEAMLESS)

PARKER PRODUCTS
-CHECK VALVES
-WATER FAUCET SLOWDOWNS
-COLORFLOW SLOWDOWNS

ELECTRICAL
-ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS
-CHROME SOLENOID CONNECTORS
-2 OUGHT BATTERY CABLE
-COPPER CABLE LUGS
-QUICK DISCONNECTS

SEALS
-PUMPHEAD PRESSURE SEAL O RINGS
-CYLINDER REBUILD KITS

BLACK WIDOW HYDRAULICS "NEW PRODUCTS"
-MAX SEAL TANK O RINGS








-MASS FLOW CHECK VALVES









COMING SOON........
-PRESTOLITE MOTORS
-SACO MOTORS
-TANK BLADDERS
-CHROME CYLINDERS

WE WELCOME YOUR POSITIVE COMMENTS AND FEEDBACK ON YOUR ORDERS WITH US AS WELL AS OUR QUALITY AND SERVICE. WE HOPE TO HAVE ANOTHER GREAT YEAR ...


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> THIS IS OUR OFFICAL NEW TOPIC FOR INFO,QUOTES,ETC THE OLD TOPIC
> 
> Does that truck even Hop homie never seen it work just want to know :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

its been sitting for a year and i plan on getting it finished hopefully some time this year the rear is done but i have to make a rack still and mount everything up in the bed and wire it snd make it drive so its a ways from being done


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THIS IS ONE OF OUR RUFF DRAFTS FOR OUR BACKING PLATE DESIGNS


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 9 2011, 04:37 PM~19549380
> *THIS IS ONE OF OUR RUFF DRAFTS FOR OUR BACKING PLATE DESIGNS
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it. :biggrin: Can't wait to see the truck. Looks crazy :wow:


----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

looks gud , homie keep up the gud work... that backin plate look badass


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> > THIS IS OUR OFFICAL NEW TOPIC FOR INFO,QUOTES,ETC THE OLD TOPIC
> >
> > Does that truck even Hop homie never seen it work just want to know :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MUFASA RUNNING OUR "NEW" MASS FLOW CHECK VALVE 
(PICS OF HIS SETUP)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19558037
> *MUFASA  RUNNING OUR "NEW" MASS FLOW CHECK VALVE
> (PICS OF HIS SETUP)
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR LETN ME TEST OUT UR NEW LINE OF CHECKS ! WORKS PERFECT


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

great person to deal with pm orders on point and great products as well as fast shipping!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

all fittings and hardlines bought from strictly1 great quality.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 10 2011, 05:54 PM~19558037
> *MUFASA  RUNNING OUR "NEW" MASS FLOW CHECK VALVE
> (PICS OF HIS SETUP)
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 10 2011, 06:17 PM~19558234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride has come a long way man, looking good.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks bro, i know about 3 years, going for piant in 3 weeks, im losing sleep over this shit im so excited.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Looking like things are coming along nicely Mike. that pump logo is insane!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks bro and thanks for all the good feedback I appreciate all of it totally


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

how much on those checks? 3/8


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Jan 12 2011, 09:36 AM~19574276
> *how much on those checks? 3/8
> *


x2........................ :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 AM~19549380
> *THIS IS ONE OF OUR RUFF DRAFTS FOR OUR BACKING PLATE DESIGNS
> 
> 
> ...


Looks crazy


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

How much for the 1/2" check's


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERES A BETTER PIC OF THE CHECK IN MY CAR............


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 12 2011, 04:26 PM~19577530
> *How much for the 1/2" check's
> *


X2


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

When are the pumps commin out?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 10 2011, 04:17 PM~19558234
> *THANKS FOR LETN ME TEST OUT UR NEW LINE OF CHECKS !  WORKS PERFECT
> *


*How do these things work mufasa! Do you co sign them????*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:02 AM~19604551
> *How do these things work mufasa! Do you co sign them????
> *


THEY WORK GOOD DOGG, NO BACKSPINS OR NOTHING.......I POLISHED MINE N KEPT IT ON THE CAR CUZ IT STILL BUMPER CHECKS :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THE PUMPS ARE A LONG WAYS AWAY BECAUSE I AM DOING SOME THINGS A LITTLE DIFFERENT THE PUMPS AND THE SPRINGS WILL ALSO BE MADE AND MACHINED HERE IN DETROIT BUT WE STARTED SMALL A YEAR AGO AND IT WILL BE ONE THING AT A TIME MY FIRST GOAL IS TO CARRY ALL THE SAME OLD STUFF EVERYONE ELSE HAS MOTORS,CHROME CYLINDERS,DONUTS,CUPS ETC AND ONCE WE HAVE EVERYTHING IN STOCK I WILL SLOWLY BUST OUT SOME NEW STUFF I GOT UP MY SLEEVE.

HERE'S A SNEAK PEAK OF SOMETHING I MOCKED UP AS A PROTOTYPE AND SOMETHING THAT WILL BE AN OPTION WITH OUR PUMPS IT WILL BE A WEBBED TANK COVER AND WILL BE AVAILABLE IN CHROME,RED, OR BLACK ANODIZED 
THE TANK COVER IS TWO PIECES ONE FOR THE LEFT SIDE OF THE TANK AND ONE FOR THE RIGHT SIDE TO MADE IT LOOK TIGHT. WE WILL GET THERE FOR SURE BUT IT WILL BE BABY STEPS


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:0 Lookin real good


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:02 AM~19604551
> *How do these things work mufasa! Do you co sign them????
> *


U TELL ME IF THEY WORK............. :biggrin: 



















VIDEO ON MY CAMERA IS CLEAR, YOUTUBE CAME OUT A LIL DARKER......  






:biggrin:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2011, 08:37 PM~19616035
> *U TELL ME IF THEY WORK............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me pimpin :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Jan 16 2011, 09:44 PM~19616111
> *Looks good to me pimpin :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

good luck on the venture,in these hardtimes..but nice stuff and ideals you got..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2011, 10:37 PM~19616035
> *U TELL ME IF THEY WORK............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VIDEO! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 16 2011, 09:37 PM~19616035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nobody give a fuck what you think bust a hopper out so i CAn dig you the fuck out out.... 
SIDELINER!!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 18 2011, 10:52 PM~19635989
> *They work. and no back spin!!! Sounds good to me... How can I order some???? Immma call you Mufasa
> Nobody give a fuck what you think bust a hopper out so i CAn dig you the fuck out out....
> SIDELINER!!!!!
> *


  U GOT THE #, BUT NO BLOCKED ID DAMNIT!! :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think there was a better car to test these on honestly. MUFASA's ride has been hitting bumper with all gate for years and he has steadily gained inches every year. He knows his car in and out and would see even a slight performance difference, good or bad. 

I'd say they work just fine, nice video.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 19 2011, 06:45 AM~19637373
> *I don't think there was a better car to test these on honestly. MUFASA's ride has been hitting bumper with all gate for years and he has steadily gained inches every year. He knows his car in and out and would see even a slight performance difference, good or bad.
> 
> I'd say they work just fine, nice video.
> *


 :cheesy: ........ :h5:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

WHENS THE NEXT SOLINOID SALE????


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol I just had a Christmas sale and it's not even been a month.
There won't be another sale for quite sometime Accumax hit me with a price increase at the beginning of the year on top if it so even when I do have the next sale you will have to buy quite a bit of volume


----------



## not2low (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my fittings today. thanks man that was fast :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem bro that's what we strive for 100 percent customer service


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Price on 3/4" and 1/2" checks


----------



## VETERANOS79 (Sep 16, 2010)

What is the latest price on the solenoids?


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

are the prices for the hardline and fittings the same or have they changed?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

DONT START SPENDING YOUR TAX MONET YET IM DROPPING OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT ,,,,,

PRODUCTS TO BE ON THE LIST
-ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS
-ALL FITTINGS
-SEALS


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 4 2011, 11:38 PM~19790126
> *DONT START SPENDING YOUR TAX MONET YET IM DROPPING OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT ,,,,,
> 
> PRODUCTS TO BE ON THE LIST
> ...


:thumbsup: gonna need some fittings


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 4 2011, 05:38 PM~19790126
> *DONT START SPENDING YOUR TAX MONET YET IM DROPPING OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT ,,,,,
> 
> PRODUCTS TO BE ON THE LIST
> ...



Good I need a 1" 90 and a GOOD 1" check.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Feb 4 2011, 05:38 PM~19790126
> *DONT START SPENDING YOUR TAX MONET YET IM DROPPING OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT ,,,,,
> 
> PRODUCTS TO BE ON THE LIST
> ...


Friday night is gone................ :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats good Mike....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SALE IS UP IT HAS ITS OWN TOPIC HOMIE LOOK DOWN THE LIST


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

"NEW FITTING"
PART NUMBER: SB16L

MALE JIC -MALE NPT PIPE STRAIGHT LONG 









HERE'S A PIC NEXT TO THE STANDARD STRAIGHT FITTING 









SIZES AVAILABLE......
(MALE JIC SIZE CALLED OUT FIRST,NPT PIPE SECOND)
04-04
06-04
06-06
08-06
12-12


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

juice it im waiting on the stuff from you to build you that pump call me back tommorrow and let me know wzup


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Got your message juice-it I will call you tonight


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 2 2011, 09:27 AM~20241278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I like that dash bro sweet work


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 2 2011, 02:13 PM~20241575
> *I like that dash bro sweet work
> *


thank´s bro you shud give me same sponsering to have your hydraulic stuff
in my 64 lol :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you like my tatto


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ill tell you what ill give you discount but aint nothing for free in this world anymore ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 2 2011, 06:11 PM~20242121
> *ill tell you what ill give you discount but aint nothing for free in this world anymore ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sweet know what you mean :biggrin: 

and pic on same pump´s that you got


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 2 2011, 04:41 AM~20241286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:27 PM~20243314
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank´s


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 12 2011, 01:15 AM~20316370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 whats up juice! :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

:h5: 

BACK AT YA JUICE IT 
ILL SEE YOU IN OCTOBER IN VEGAS AND ILL BRING THE SECRET SHIT WITH ME


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: I will see u in the LV 2 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

price on ELBOW #6 male to 1/2 inch NPT male


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL BE CLOSED FROM TOMMORROW THRU THE END OF THE WEEK AS WE WILL BE IN LAS VEGAS FOR THE INDUSTRIAL HARDWARE AND HYDRAULIC CONVENTION.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

So when is the hydraulic line comming out?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

im looking for two 15ft hose #8 if anybody has an extra around LET ME KNOW


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

PM SENT 

FOUND ME A MOTOR ENGINEER, DESIGNER, AND MANUFACTURER TO TAKE THE LOWRIDER MOTOR TO THE NEXT LEVEL ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good. Now hurry up an buy! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 16 2011, 06:51 PM~20566210
> *PM SENT
> 
> FOUND ME A MOTOR ENGINEER, DESIGNER, AND MANUFACTURER TO TAKE THE LOWRIDER MOTOR TO THE NEXT LEVEL ...
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lmao I heard you got some wheels Byron I hope the fittings Will needed were correct?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 17 2011, 04:53 AM~20568966
> *Lmao I heard you got some wheels Byron I hope the fittings Will needed were correct?
> *


Yes they were correct. We did modify them though for a smoother reduction from the 3/4" to 1/2".  

On a side note it's time we talk S/S hardline. I'll call you in a bit.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEW PRODUCT A CAP AND PLUG KIT FOR YOUR RIDE A MUST HAVE NO MORE LOOKING FOR A BUCKET OR A CUP TO PUT YOUR HOSE IN AND NO MORE MESS COMING FROM YOUR CYLINDER WHETHER YOUR CHANGING OUT CYLINDERS OR REPLACING AN OLD HOSE A PERFECT COMBO FOR YOUR TOOLBOX 

THEY COME IN 3/8 THRU 1 INCH SIZES

PICS ...

















PRICING
3/8 KIT $6.50
1/2 KIT $8.00
3/4 KIT $9.85
1 INCH KIT $12.00

EACH KIT COMES WITH ONE CAP AND ONE HOSE PLUG


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:ttt


STRICTLY1 said:


> View attachment 328172


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

daaayum, seen the previous topic and this one and cant figure out how Ive never found them :wow:

Im bout to do a pretty custom plumbing on a pump and was bout to hit up the big names for fittings but now I see i can do it all at one place for a cheap price :biggrin:

Im gonna draw it up in paint how I want the plumbing and you can tell me if thats the easiest way with the fittings you have available or not. That cool? Ill get to drawing. 

Something i didnt see over the 2 years of topic I read is do you do chrome fittings or not? And do you have any slowdowns of any kind available anymore?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent homie


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Got all the stuff today :thumbsup: Ill put together what I got and hit you back with what I need. Cant believe I didnt just get the fittings for the slowdowns :twak: Oh well ill be makin another order soon. Thanks


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the new set up my friend.. Ur trunk was already super clean.. I'm sure version 2.0 will kill'em!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

found a pic of what I was talkin bout (just so happen its in this thread DA ORIGINATOR'S car (leftside just above the ball lookin reservoir i think thats what it is)


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> Got all the stuff today :thumbsup: Ill put together what I got and hit you back with what I need. Cant believe I didnt just get the fittings for the slowdowns :twak: Oh well ill be makin another order soon. Thanks


you said no fittings for slowdowns and i was gonna tell 90 would work but you said no and the customer is always right...lol


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> found a pic of what I was talkin bout (just so happen its in this thread DA ORIGINATOR'S car (leftside just above the ball lookin reservoir i think thats what it is)


i think your talking about the accumulator


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

STRICTLY1 said:


> you said no fittings for slowdowns and i was gonna tell 90 would work but you said no and the customer is always right...lol


lol no my fault, i remember now why i didnt cuz I know i got alot of #6 and 3/8 fittings laying around so I wanted to check to see what I got first. Ill still need a few tho ill figure it out this week. Do you sell any stainless hardline, i never asked? I know you got the ends


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> lol no my fault, i remember now why i didnt cuz I know i got alot of #6 and 3/8 fittings laying around so I wanted to check to see what I got first. Ill still need a few tho ill figure it out this week. Do you sell any stainless hardline, i never asked? I know you got the ends


yes i do but i can only ship 9 ft lengths ups they come 20 ft so you would get 2 9ft lengths and a 2 ft length


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

STRICTLY1 said:


> yes i do but i can only ship 9 ft lengths ups they come 20 ft so you would get 2 9ft lengths and a 2 ft length


4 - 5ft lengths would work too. You got good prices on that stuff too?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

how much for 6 solonoids shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> 4 - 5ft lengths would work too. You got good prices on that stuff too?


yep


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> how much for 6 solonoids shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


$75.00


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

STRICTLY1 said:


> i think your talking about the accumulator


thats right accumultor but u still didnt answer my ? look just above the left u will see where the switches are wired in the trunk i need that piece


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> thats right accumultor but u still didnt answer my ? look just above the left u will see where the switches are wired in the trunk i need that piece


its the distribution block i have plenty of those


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

any idea when you will get the powerballs in I want to pick up both items together


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> any idea when you will get the powerballs in I want to pick up both items together


not till next month i will keep you posted


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

STRICTLY1 said:


> $75.00


there the accumax or accurate? send me the paypal info either way thanks!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> there the accumax or accurate? send me the paypal info either way thanks!


thet are accumax but im out of stock currently


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

daoriginator64 said:


>


looks great bro you are a great customer to us and we appreciate the business


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT!:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

x2ttt


SMOOTH STYLE said:


> :thumbsup: TTT!:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERES THE LINK TO OUR OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE PLEASE CHECK US OUT AND GIVE US A SHOUT 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Strictly-Business-Customs/212298225499892


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks for the new lines and fittings mike! as always you come thru! thank you much bro!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

heres my new setup in the works, all fittings and hardlines provided by black widow hydraulics


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks sweet bro thanks for the business once again


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUR FIRST TWO CHROME PLATED FITTINGS COMPLETE AND READY TO SHIP THE QUALITY IS TOP NOTCH AND BEATS ANY OTHER CHROME FITTING ON THE MARKET AND MADE TO SAE SPEC WITH THE CORRECT 3/10 TOLERANCE ALLOWED FOR PLATING 

SB16-06-06C 
3/8 MALE JIC - 3/9 MALE PIPE STRAIGHT 
$8.50 EA








SB22 -06-06C 
3/8 MALE JIC - 3/8 MALE PIPE 90
$10.50 EA


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEW BLACK WIDOW "VENOM SERIES" CHECK VALVES 5000PSI AT 7 PSI CRACKING PRESSURE 3/8 AND 1/2 IN STOCK 3/4 AND 1 INCH COMING SOON


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

STRICTLY1 said:


> NEW BLACK WIDOW "VENOM SERIES" CHECK VALVES 5000PSI AT 7 PSI CRACKING PRESSURE 3/8 AND 1/2 IN STOCK 3/4 AND 1 INCH COMING SOON
> View attachment 380196


price on them?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

charles85 said:


> price on them?


3/8 $39.00 EA
1/2 $45.00 EA


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

End of the year sale...
Buy any two fittings and get a third fitting equal and comparable to free


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

u guys sell accumulators?


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> End of the year sale...
> Buy any two fittings and get a third fitting equal and comparable to free


NOW THATS A REALLY GOOD DEAL! HEY GUYS! TREAT YOURSELF FOR THE HOLIDAYS AND GET SOME FITTINGS. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

bump for a great seller


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanx for the fittings guys. Next time I need more why would I go anywhere else?:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

low4life68lac said:


> Thanx for the fittings guys. Next time I need more why would I go anywhere else?:thumbsup:


you need to tell the rest of the Michigan riders that..lol
no problem John Rick is shipping the rest of your order tommorrow youll have it by thursday


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

STRICTLY1 said:


> End of the year sale...
> Buy any two fittings and get a third fitting equal and comparable to free


Alright. I need a parker 3/8 check valve, and three 3/8 male straights. That mean the third straight is free?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MOFOA said:


> Alright. I need a parker 3/8 check valve, and three 3/8 male straights. That mean the third straight is free?


That's right the third straight would be free pm me your shipping info and I'll shoot you a quote


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

HEY GUYS! were having a end of the year sale...
Buy any two fittings and get a third fitting equal and comparable to free!  so, why not treat yourself nice for christmas and get this awesome deal..:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

I do business with strictly business! good dude right here! phone calls and all! great seller! heres my ride, hardlines and fittings provided by strictly


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Fast Quotes. Fast Shipping. Shipped Wednesday from Michigan, got them in Cali on Friday--during the busiest time of the year.

I don't always buy fittings, but when I do, I buy from Strictly Business Customs.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

MOFOA said:


> Fast Quotes. Fast Shipping. Shipped Wednesday from Michigan, got them in Cali on Friday--during the busiest time of the year.
> 
> I don't always buy fittings, but when I do, I buy from Strictly Business Customs.


:yes: THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT MOFOA!!:thumbsup: WE ALWAYS MAKE SURE OUR CUSTOMER COME FIRST!..MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND HAPPY NEW YEARS!:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> :yes: THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT MOFOA!!:thumbsup: WE ALWAYS MAKE SURE OUR CUSTOMER COME FIRST!..MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND HAPPY NEW YEARS!:wave:


NO ****...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> NO ****...


dammit! :roflmao:


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Customers... hehem...ALWAYS come first...haha

Seriously though, this is THE VERY BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE. I've purchased other stuff from you guys....and have ALWAYS done good. Have to hand it to you guys, you are doing a great job!!

The only thing I might suggest is putting all your products online. Save your selves a lot of time on quoting. And puts more time on other important stuff.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MOFOA said:


> Customers... hehem...ALWAYS come first...haha
> 
> Seriously though, this is THE VERY BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE. I've purchased other stuff from you guys....and have ALWAYS done good. Have to hand it to you guys, you are doing a great job!!
> 
> The only thing I might suggest is putting all your products online. Save your selves a lot of time on quoting. And puts more time on other important stuff.


THANKS BRO IT MEANS ALOT TO US AND TRUST ME IM WORKING ON IT LOL
THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK ONCE AGAIN 
MIKE


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

What all do u have in chrome fittings All 1" going to run double pump.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> What all do u have in chrome fittings All 1" going to run double pump.


we only currently have two fittings in our chrome line the 3/8 male npt -3/8 male jic straight and the 90 available i can run a custom run for you but our minimum is 50 pcs


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

MOFOA said:


> Customers... hehem...ALWAYS come first...haha
> 
> Seriously though, this is THE VERY BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE. I've purchased other stuff from you guys....and have ALWAYS done good. Have to hand it to you guys, you are doing a great job!! .


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR AM VERY EXCITED FOR THE TRIP AND TELL JUICE-IT ILL SEE HIM SOON


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

upncomin6 said:


> QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY POST THIS IN HERE ? HAVE YOU SEEN THE MONSTROSITY THIS GUY HAS BEEN BUILDING FOR THE PAST 7 YEARS AND STILL AINT TOUCHED THE BUMPER ?
ITS ON YOUTUBE !!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:facepalm: then why post something here then.. dont worry what hes got, and how it didnt hit back back bumper yet.. its his toy. theres no time line that his truck has to be done.. he can do what ever he wants.. hes got *priority ,*family , work, business.​.​:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:​TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5:ttt


SMOOTH STYLE said:


> :thumbsup:​TTT


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

check this out! i got a email today from a wife whos living here , but her husband is fighting the war , they want us to build his 82 buick regal. the guy is station all the way some where in afghanistan, . fighting for our freedom , and well, he sent me this in our shop email.. thought it was pretty cool..
he said this. "Strictly Business representing all the way from Afghanistan" mike and i both thought it was cool as hell!...​:thumbsup:.. also i notice the 2 big fork lift machine is dump sideways! lol! thats sweet!... ​:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

3 more months till Detroit comes to the west coast for a visit


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

any solenoids available? i know you used to sell cases, but i cant seem to find any newer info or pricing, i'd like a case if you have any, thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

86cuttyseabee said:


> any solenoids available? i know you used to sell cases, but i cant seem to find any newer info or pricing, i'd like a case if you have any, thanks


I will have stock by the end of the month and will be doing a new Accumax thread keep on the lookout for it


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We have a new PayPal and are ready to go


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

lets see that orange truck hop


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

phatz said:


> lets see that orange truck hop


its the last thing on my.list of things to do we are trying to grow the company and our inventory and we have a couple builds lined up right now I just don't have time for it.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

any noids yet?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> any noids yet?


I will have them ready to ship by this time next week


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your positive feedback inthe feedback topic we appreciate it we are moving forward and moving shop soon to better building and I've hopefully added a new member to the team Accumax on its way and will post up separate topic in Hydraulics forum the second they arrive


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

good guy to do buisness with good product and fast shipping


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> good guy to do buisness with good product and fast shipping


thumbs up!


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Good lookin out on the fittings homie!! Great product and extremely fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

87oldscutty said:


> Good lookin out on the fittings homie!! Great product and extremely fast shipping :thumbsup:


no problem that's what we are here for to serve the Lowrider consumer no ****


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:what up man:boink:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :wave:what up man:boink:


One more week left and I'm out there can't wait I'm counting down.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

BLACK WIDOW HYDRAULICS


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Went the extra mile to get me the fittings I needed, truly a good seller! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

87oldscutty said:


> Went the extra mile to get me the fittings I needed, truly a good seller! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro I have over 20 years experience in the hydraulic parts game.and my specialty is fittings and different threads your wasn't easy but between the two of us we made it happen happy you got the right product not to mention the fact I took the fittings back you originally ordered free of charge and I don't think anyone else in the game does that and we understand people make mistakes when they order after all that's why they put an eraser on the back of a pencil.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for noids great seller fast shipping will defenetly ordee again


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We have today sold our building and moving into a newer facility, and better work environment and continue to move forward to try and grow and continue on.look for our new Accumax topic and new shop thread coming this week


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanna know do you sell coils? Im looking to buy chrome coils 2-3 tons for the back I have chrome coils for the front and I bought them ten years ago from my buddy now I need some for the back.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cuban Dave said:


> I wanna know do you sell coils? Im looking to buy chrome coils 2-3 tons for the back I have chrome coils for the front and I bought them ten years ago from my buddy now I need some for the back.


No sorry bro we do not stock coils yet


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUR ACCUMAX ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO GO HERES A LINK TO THE TOPIC 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...toms-accumax-solenoid-offical-sale-topic.html


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

If you can't find a fitting or wonder if a certain combo is made or is available don't hesitate to contact me. Or if your a shop that is looking for a supplier give us a chance to quote your fittings and or other plumbing needs.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you still carring them multi hole manifolds?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Are you still carring them multi hole manifolds?


I don't stock them anymore but I can get them for you no problem


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

con you give me a price on a 1/2 jic to 3/4 npt elbow.........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

implala66 said:


> con you give me a price on a 1/2 jic to 3/4 npt elbow.........


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

IT TOOK ME A YEAR TO ACHIEVE THIS NOW CERTIFIED THROUGH PARKER


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

juice it outher hopper


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

juice it 3rd hopper


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

our 77 elco got new shoes -​ like eazy e said, a fresh elcamino rollin key lo gee .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

coming soon - new topic - old school hoppers - shops from back in the days . ​take care big homie.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you once again 







some pic.s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno bombs c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cool shit Sean had a blast ill be out there again soon glad I could help with the picnic and you guys showed me how the west coast does it tell juice it to lay off the corona and get some more of his fleet of cars done lol
and tell the twins I said wzup


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

daoriginator64 said:


>


Looks awesome bro


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Juice-it call me tommorrow bro


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

whats your price on tube nuts and sleeves for 3/8th tube


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT!







WHATS UP MY FELLOWS LOWRIDER CREW!
were coming back, so be on the look out for some hot DECEMBER deals this winter and 2013 ,and the best on time delivery... later!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Can you pm a price on (2) 15' #6 hoses, (1) 3' #6 & (1) 4' #6 shipped to 21225


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> Can you pm a price on (2) 15' #6 hoses, (1) 3' #6 & (1) 4' #6 shipped to 21225


No problem


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> Can you pm a price on (2) 15' #6 hoses, (1) 3' #6 & (1) 4' #6 shipped to 21225


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Keo Sahn for your water faucet slowdown order it will shipping tommorrow morning.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Paul Pinto for your hardline and fitting order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I will be in Fresno,Ca weekend of April 27 for the Lowrider reunion picnic at Kearney park


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

2 pump kit what's the tkt


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> 2 pump kit what's the tkt


Sorry I don't offer pumps and or kits


----------

